# Any riders in the Basking Ridge, NJ area?



## LordofBrews (Feb 15, 2005)

I just got a new road bike and just recently moved to this area and was wondering if anyone belonged to any local clubs and if they did how they liked them.....


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Several clubs, etc info*

1) the Bedminster Flyers have a ride every Wednesday eve Spring through Fall out of Far Hills (just a few miles from Basking Ridge). Call The Sports People in Far Hills for more info. Different levels of groups to choose from. Pizza and soda after the rides. In early Spring the rides start at 5:30; once we hit DST then they start at 6pm. More info at www.bedminsterflyers.com
2) Morris Area Freewheelers is a really big club. Weekday rides and every Sat and Sunday. see www.mafw.org
3) in Basking Ridge the bike shop there runs a ride every Saturday morning (but it's always the same route)



LordofBrews said:


> I just got a new road bike and just recently moved to this area and was wondering if anyone belonged to any local clubs and if they did how they liked them.....


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*merckxman covered the bases on local clubs*

I'd just like to add that Basking Ridge / Bernards Township is a very nice starting point for some of my favorite riding. I'm from Chatham and when I'm headed that direction, I use the trip out to B.R. as my warmup then I take off for some of the hills. If you landed in Basking Ridge with no regard to cycling you got lucky. If you moved there with cycling as part of your decision you're a smart guy. Either way, good move!!


----------



## stanleybadcat (Dec 24, 2004)

High Gear Cyclery, in nearby Stirling, is also the starting point for group rides every Saturday and Sunday morning, and begining in the spring, Wednesday nights. More info is available on their website.

I echo the sentiment that you have moved to a great location for cycling. The roads in Far Hills, Peapack, Mendham and the Great Swamp provide for some great riding.


----------

